# Friday pics......



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Bailey ready to help Mom....









Caught in the pouring rain the other day....one of each.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A couple of the 'busa at night. I am finished with wrenching on it. Dad and I helped my Sis with her new canopy at her new shop yesterday.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

one more of Faith with her warning ticket. College Station is cracking down on those bike criminals that coast through right on red laws.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Black Smith off Westhimer
Went home to ask the wife if she was pregnant 
Steak & Eggs (Vietnamese dish)
Wife's inventory of girls clothes


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Last weekend efforts. 
Cooking Muscadine grapes









Final product -muscadine jelly


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

I love my job!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Triple headed downstairs shower in Sargent

Lissie duck Dingo 

Our baby

Jacksonville Beach

Kissing cousins

Sargent sunset


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

Prosthetics 101

Handmade in the USA!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. Lights on
2. Lights off
3. Lights on
4. Lights off
5. Hauled a solid set of black steers to Wharton last week. Guess who fell asleep in the back seat about 2 miles from the house...


----------



## love them reds (Dec 9, 2010)

DP Rams Football... #24 Torres

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Spent last Saturday morning with Mrs Soap in Southtown. Went to the Farmers Market at Blue Star, walked along the Riverwalk (the part the tourists don't know about yet) and went to a great Mexican restaurant called Taco Haven


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

1. First day back to school, I was ready...
2. Getting really close


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

1. Gotta find a girl like that
2. Benefit barrel race I'm helping with
3. Ag talk radio show 
4. A new dessert I tired making and it's awesome.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

The baby


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - boys in my blind last week
2 - opening weekend last year. can't wait for the cool weather & time in the woods
3 - my two favorite women having some fun
4 - jarrod birmingham played for us at my friends barn. GREAT show
5 - dad's traps


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I found the mother lode!










Can I get an amen?!?!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> I found the mother lode!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo, I see lot's of potential!!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

threeredfish said:


> 1 - boys in my blind last week
> 2 - opening weekend last year. can't wait for the cool weather & time in the woods
> 3 - my two favorite women having some fun
> 4 - jarrod birmingham played for us at my friends barn. GREAT show
> 5 - dad's traps


There is nothing like setting some steel. As a kid some of me funniest times I can remember was setting steel or running lines with my dad.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

A few from St John, USVI.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Since Mont posted his 'Busa I thought I'd join in the bike theme..my old 2000 Indian Chief, air suspension set on low & slow!! LOL


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

New jobsite for a while



















last vaction before school, Kids at circus circus indoor amusement park





































Water at our hotel pool was very cold



















Came home from vacation to a broken garage spring


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Got my dad's old bow back up and running. He used this thing in the sixties on his high school shooting team. It hasn't been shot at all in about 18 years.







Taking a few shots in the yard. I haven't shot a bow in probably 20 years....



"Science" with my kids....my neighbors came out and said "we know if you're outside with all the kids something is going on!" lol



Getting used to my new M&P 45 



(This string sucked. Gun shoots great)


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

landlockid said:


> Since Mont posted his 'Busa I thought I'd join in the bike theme..my old 2000 Indian Chief, air suspension set on low & slow!! LOL


Bike looks good. I have really been checking out the new Indians and considering adding one to the garage.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Got my dad's old bow back up and running. He used this thing in the sixties on his high school shooting team. It hasn't been shot at all in about 18 years.
> 
> New string? If not, I would highly suggest it. Beautiful bow!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

First Mass day at school
Happy, Happy, Happy


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Since Mont started the bike theme I figured I would add a few.
1) Grandpa Harley early '50s
2) Dad's '74 FLH (******* style with flowers in the towl)
3) Dad's '74 FLH
4) Dad and his '74 FLH after makeover in Luckembach
5) My '08 deluxe


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

devil1824 said:


> jamisjockey said:
> 
> 
> > Got my dad's old bow back up and running. He used this thing in the sixties on his high school shooting team. It hasn't been shot at all in about 18 years.
> ...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my daughter's first day



high school football in reliant.........good times.......katy rolls 41-7


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The boys and I were invited to a last minute vacation in the hill country.
We started at Enchanted Rock.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Daughter is ready for some Aggie football tomorrow. Showing it off at school today.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Early Brunch*

Hitting it early today.. Safe Holiday Weekend all...

Turkey Burgers with a Hatch Pepper Relish and a Grilled Cucumber Salad

Marinated Garlic- Oregano Cheeken with a Black Olive Roasted Pepper Vinaigrette .... If

you like the way it looks , the tastes is absolute off the charts Pallet buster

Bluefeech Dijon Lemon Zest with a side of Grilled Cucumber Salad.. Yes Grilled Cucumber

Mint n Basil Salad ..

Marinated in a secret Mojo Grilled Cheecken Breast with Grilled Portobellos topped with

Garden Fresh Herb Pesto and a Red Papa Salad ( No Mayo ) Dijon Mustard Vinaigrette

Eating Sauteed Leaking Tilt n Trim and Fried Trolling Motor Controllers

Klever's Perspective


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Mont said:


> one more of Faith with her warning ticket. College Station is cracking down on those bike criminals that coast through right on red laws.


I am 100% for this. I can't tell you how frustrating and dangerous it is. All my yelling and honking seems to have no effect.

When did I get to be that old guy yelling at those **** kids?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

We ended up at Mo Ranch outside of Hunt, TX. 
It is a beautiful place. 
The Guest Lodge, sleeps 38 people upstairs.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The grounds around Mo Ranch.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mo Ranch swimming hole and waterslide.

I went down it several time what a blast!
I couldn't get my oldest son off of it!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

The rope swing, canoeing and relaxing.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Video of my son going down the slide.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

This was a Catholic Church on the grounds. The original owner built this church and would have priests from the area come celebrate Mass so he and his family wouldn't have to leave the ranch to go to church.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Pics
































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

. . . and then it was back to school!! LOL . . .


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Venice trip last week with Capt Eddie. Had a triple hookup and landed them all. All but 2 of the YFT were caught on poppers in open water.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> one more of Faith with her warning ticket. College Station is cracking down on those bike criminals that coast through right on red laws.


Good ol' PTTS.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*few from summer*

finished the major repairs on my pit 
few for cozumel trip


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

We even got in a little fishing!!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*picts of pit repair*

spent the last pat of my vacation repairing my pit .. my dad built it in 87 so it was due for some work this is the second time i ive replaced the 90s and first time i replaced the baffles and end cap was getting thin


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Mont said:


> one more of Faith with her warning ticket. College Station is cracking down on those bike criminals that coast through right on red laws.


Lovely young lady!

Unfortunately, I have to stand with the cops on this one. Road bikers need to follow the same laws the cars do. It's safer for everyone. :cheers:


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Few pics from our vacation to Lake City, CO.

1. Lake San Cristobal
2. Mulies who visited daily
3. Daughter with some lake trout
4. Steaks on the grill


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My wife and daughter tubing. LOL. made the pics too small.


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

*Danielle Bradbery @ Stubbs Wednesday night*

Winner of THE VOICE.
12 year old fan PHOTO BOMBING


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

slip knot said:


> Last weekend efforts.
> Cooking Muscadine grapes
> 
> 
> ...


Can I purchase a jar? My wife isn't a jelly person, but I LOVE jelly, and haven't had a sweet sweet muscadine since my days of living back in Arkansas. :bounce:


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

*Just a few misc. shots.

We'll start with cuteness ... my little Harley. Love this baby so much!!



Dinner with friends we hadn't seen in 22 years!! We picked up like we'd never been apart. So good to find those we lose contact with in life!! (we are on the left)



When we got back to their hotel, there was a fire around the corner.



Every time I go to Momma's house, I pass this and smile.

*


----------



## mjames76 (May 17, 2006)

Been a busy couple weeks


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Texans b team beat down on the cowboys. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Yup
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Laguna Madre South*

one wade.... one limit of reds with some kicker trout.... oh...and one "Texas Slam".


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

One year photo shoot of my princess


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Girls last hurrah before their school starts...*

Girls at Lost Pines
New uplighting


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Future LPGA'ers....*

Alex, Vic and Fran


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Went to the range today to play with a new .22 I recently got....a bolt action Marlin XT-22TR. I put a Nikon 3x9x40 Prostaff on it. Spent a little while sighting it in and ended up with this at 50 yards.

5 shots using CCI AR .22 40gr.










Made a slight adjustment and let her cool down a bit and 1 shot....got lucky 

I love this little gun !


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Yup
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Uh Huh


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo is spoiled rotten

Saltwater heals


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They are all great pics today. Gotta luv the old iron and bike pics. I had a full morning, but managed to sneak off during the heat of the day to go scuff the tires in on the 'busa a little more. I can't say enough how much I like Michelin Power Pilot 3's. Stubbs did a fine job on the new shock too. It needs another tank of gas run through it and then it will be ready for some track time. I hope everyone has a safe weekend and gets to have some fun.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

1. Bailey getting ready for a Reined Cowhorse Clinic
2. This little fallow buck is gentle and thinks he's a horse.
3. Maxie with a rattlesnake bite. Luckily she had the vaccine and just ended up with some hide off her nose.
4. Cat buffet. You can't see all of them, but there are 9.
5. Bling


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, it was raining over there, just not over here! sad3sm


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*Whats next?*

First Faux fur. Now this...


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Getting ready for the weekend.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Pablo said:


> 1. Bailey getting ready for a Reined Cowhorse Clinic
> 2. This little fallow buck is gentle and thinks he's a horse.
> 3. Maxie with a rattlesnake bite. Luckily she had the vaccine and just ended up with some hide off her nose.
> 4. Cat buffet. You can't see all of them, but there are 9.
> 5. Bling


What the name of that horse, I see the Wichita ranch brand . My buddy started alot of them horses for cutter and Betsy


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Birthday boy*

Koda turned 4 today.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Pablo: 

Mama cat needs to be put in a cage for a couple of days.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Camping at River Road Camp on the Guadalupe. 









Stopped over night at her Dads house in Columbus as we didn't leave until 11PM last night. 









I started cutting up the brisket for dinner earlier tonight.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

One of mygrandkids.

1 - God and Football
2 - running right out of his shoe (he's fast and was good for 25 yards)
3 - smallest kid on the team (#11) but no fear


----------

